

Using Perl, Mojolicious and Redis in a real world asynchronous application - vti
http://showmetheco.de/articles/2011/1/using-perl-mojolicious-and-redis-in-a-real-world-asynchronous-application.html

======
bzero
Perl! It's so nice that so useful site is written in Perl. By the way, I like
Mojolicious (since 1.0 version) too.

~~~
und3f
Why since 1.0? I don't see any signification changes since 1.0...

~~~
vti
Isn't it more stable?

------
ZeroMinx
Love it. I've used Catalyst for some project, but I've now been looking at
Mojo and I like the look of it. Haven't used it much yes so I can't comment on
details, but it looks solid

~~~
und3f
Catalyst applications are very heavy, but i didn't found any problems in
running catalyst application that i wrote year ago on latest Catalyst version.
Mojolicious is lightweight and easier to install, but its design is still
under development, so API changes sometimes. Expect there will be not so much
changes in new stable versions.

~~~
ZeroMinx
Don't get me wrong, I think Catalyst is great. But I liked the look of Mojo
(and Mojo::Lite) -- as I said I haven't used it much but I'll try to use it in
a project soon -- I also think it's good for Perl as a whole that there's an
easy to install / easy to use modern framework.

------
yko
Афтар! Пеши еще!

btw, advices are really good

